# Wife Wanting A Bike



## twitch1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Where can i find the BIANCHI SYLVIA '08? I'm looking to get my wife a mothers day gift and think she would like this. Any ideas? What about the doma biancha? :thumbsup:


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I bet you'll have a had time finding a Silvia in her size. There is a little one on ebay, although I'm unclear as to what model year it is. Since the Dama Bianca is for 09, you're more likely to find it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/BIANCHI-Road-Bi...ZViewItemQQptZRoad_B]ikes?hash=item3c9b40dec3

Whatever you do, I *highly* recommend involving your wife in the purchase. There is just about zero chance you're going to have a bike by Sunday anyway.


----------



## twitch1 (Feb 3, 2009)

I dont plan on having it by sunday but i do however plan on involving her in the selection process. She does want a nice bike, carbon, etc. I'm trying to get her something nice since she doesnt know much about bikes. I'm looking into things that will cause her the most amounts of comfort possible.:thumbsup:


----------

